
Review: We do not recommend the $299 Oculus Quest 2 as your next VR system - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1703203
======
TravisSc6tt
> Part of that comes from Facebook's aggressive policy about making Facebook
> social media accounts (whose terms of service revolve around a "real name"
> policy) mandatory to use new Oculus VR headsets, including the Quest 2.

That's all I need to know to stay away from this. 300 bucks and you still need
to use a Facebook account?? No thanks

~~~
gbil
Well it becomes even worst if you read further on, especially in the
"Suspensions, invisible moderators, and rolling recordings" paragraph. Spooky

~~~
zlsa
I'm no fan of Facebook, but as the article says, that's only relevant
(currently) in Facebook apps like Venue and Horizons.

~~~
heelix
Could you think of a worse company to be managing your 3d porn viewer?

------
twox2
What's the best alternative that doesn't require a FB account?

~~~
brundolf
I've been happy with my Samsung Odyssey. It requires a decent gaming PC
running Windows, but no online accounts (unless you want to buy games on
Steam, which you probably will). It has the "inside-out" tracking which
doesn't require beacons, and the ergonomics and build quality and everything
have been perfectly fine. You sometimes have to close the blinds to keep the
tracking from jumping at certain points, but I'm sure that happens with any of
the inside-out ones.

------
zb1plus
I hope someone can figure out how to root it and wipe all the FB crap off it.

------
switch11
Facebook basically wants to build a low key version of the matrix

1 billion people on universal income, doing nothing except getting up, putting
on Virtual Reality headsets, spending 8 hours in imaginary worlds, where
Facebook tracks everything and keeps showing them products they can spend
their Universal income on

then take a break for food

then spend another 6 hours in imaginary worlds

then go to sleep

 __*

A Human Farm. Facebook with help of VR 'entertains' mindless corpses

Universal income keeps them going along, and whatever is left they spend on
pointless products advertised to them in FB virtual reality

~~~
m463
The human-battery-ization will come with a software update. :)

------
kkarakk
I stopped using facebook entirely apart from keeping up with acquaintances
once they implemented their asinine rules like you can't post some kinds of
links in chat and other irritations that added up over time til i couldn't
take it anymore and shifted my digital life to discord(which is gradually
getting worse but not quite there yet)

I just want anonymous chatrooms where i don't have to be ME just to talk about
coffee,tv and anime.

Hard pass on the Oculus VR with all these quasi draconian identity laws. i'll
wait for someone to fork their OS so all these stupid requirements or maybe
just give up on VR. affordability seems to be coming with a lot of risk to my
identity.

~~~
mmacvicarprett
For someone that worries about his identity that much I would recommend
removing the 4 social network accounts linked, including facebook, from your
public website. I would also check your FB privacy settings to remove photos,
friend list and workplace history from public sight.

~~~
kkarakk
my social network info is highly curated. people are only seeing what i want
them to see.

i need to maintain a presence there for social reasons and linking a website
boosted my SEO nicely

however i do NOT want any gaming related info/shenanigans to leak to my public
presence. that way lie sharks and dragons

